# The Jazz Thread



## LJ Rock (Oct 12, 2007)

I was talking with a friend about just how many amazing jazz clips there are on You Tube, and I started thinking: it would be interesting to see what would happen if I started a "Jazz Thread" here in the lounge. 

This is a place where you can not only post any of your favorite vintage jazz clips form You Tube etc., but also where you can discuss any jazz-related topics (ie, favorite or influential artists, favorite tunes, improv techniques, etc.) 

I don't recall if anything like this has been started here before, if so please forgive my redundancy. lol I don't know how "popular" this thread will be either... but I thought there might be at least a few folks here who would enjoy/appreciate something like this. 

Oh, and let this thread be open to all forms of jazz: swing, be-bop, latin, funk/fusion and yes... even smooth jazz... anything goes.  

I figured I would start things off with this very cool clip I found of Miles and Trane playing "So What" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4FAKRpUCYY


----------



## Jes (Oct 12, 2007)

LJ Rock said:


> ... even smooth jazz... anything goes.
> 
> ]



DENIED!


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 12, 2007)

great clip from the 70s of Braxton playing Coltrane's _Impressions_.... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0o0AYFRFX7g


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 12, 2007)

Jes said:


> DENIED!



well, I wanted there to be something for everyone here.... oh, and we could use some free/avant garde jazz as well.... the Anthony Braxton clip I posted hints at such.


----------



## Jes (Oct 12, 2007)

and maybe a fiddle in the background? ...no?



What's better than one vibes player? Why two, of course.

My 2 faves (one I got to see in the flesh, the other I missed and I'm still mad at myself for that):

Milt and Bobby in '99 (Lady Be Good)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OO6Qyfd86v0


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Oct 12, 2007)

I LOVE Jazz but have no idea how to how find clips on YouTube...which I seldom ever use.


Dennis


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 12, 2007)

Jes said:


> and maybe a fiddle in the background? ...no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



RIP Milt Jackson.... and I've always loved Bobby Hutcherson's playing ever since I first heard him on the Round Midnight soundtrack back in '86. Thats a nice arrangement of that tune too! 

well, one good vibe deserves another.... here's the great Stefon Harris: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-klKGVbV2hE


----------



## ActionPif (Oct 12, 2007)

*COUGH http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22585 COUGH*


Moving swiftly along...

The Sun Ra Arkestra (1990)- Retrospect

http://youtube.com/watch?v=DsKDbuCsTkk

You also get to hear Ra talk, which is a great treat in and of itself.


Cecil Taylor (1981)- Untitled Improvisation

From a documentary entitled "Imagine the Sound". Not for the close-minded. 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=cP5L8tjnB6w



Andrew Hill Trio (2005?)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=jD9BxN0es3U (PART 1)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=xEKm19tk61A (PART 2)

Andrew Hill- piano, legendary-ness

Nasheet Waits- drums

John Herbet- bass

-One of the masters...again, though, not for the faint of jazz heart!


Raymond Scott Quintette (1940s)- War Dance for Wooden Indians

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbR6YZs8hqs

-I'm not really sure if this is Jazz or not, but it's goofy as hell! Plus, tap dancing injins!


----------



## Snibbity_Diggity! (Oct 12, 2007)

Does Astrud Gilberto count?

The Girl From Ipanema http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRe5v8P2xu4


----------



## wrestlingguy (Oct 12, 2007)

I wish I had thought up this thread. I'm partial to more of the jazz-fusion style, particularly from the 70' and 80's.

Here's a clip post Return to Forever, featuring Chick Corea on piano, Lenny White on drums, and Stanley Clarke on bass.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=A21luG_Svmg


----------



## Jes (Oct 13, 2007)

Still a Skye fan said:


> I LOVE Jazz but have no idea how to how find clips on YouTube...which I seldom ever use.
> 
> 
> Dennis


execute a keyword search, boobookitty. It really is that simple.


----------



## Jes (Oct 13, 2007)

wrestlingguy said:


> I wish I had thought up this thread. I'm partial to more of the jazz-fusion style, particularly from the 70' and 80's.
> 
> Here's a clip post Return to Forever, featuring Chick Corea on piano, Lenny White on drums, and Stanley Clarke on bass.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=A21luG_Svmg



Oy, Phil! well.... all right. It's not my thread, so...  
And: my imaginary boyfriend grew up down the street from the bar that the girl from Ipanema walked past--literally!


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 13, 2007)

wrestlingguy said:


> I wish I had thought up this thread. I'm partial to more of the jazz-fusion style, particularly from the 70' and 80's.
> 
> Here's a clip post Return to Forever, featuring Chick Corea on piano, Lenny White on drums, and Stanley Clarke on bass.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=A21luG_Svmg



That was hot! "500 Miles High"  The original studio recording of this tune with Flora Purim on vocals was one of my favorite recordings back in college.  And I love to watch Stanley play upright.... I mean, he's absolutely smokin' on both electric and upright... but to see his approach to playing upright, its really unique. It's almost like he plays it as if it were an electric. 

Speaking of Chick.... here's one of my favorite of his compositions, done by one of my all time favorite vocalists: Al Jarreau! 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=zt1ubSiAp1k

Also note Mr "Ready Freddie" Washington on bass.... oh, not to mention STEVE GADD on drums and JOE SAMPLE on piano! WOW!!!


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 13, 2007)

ActionPif said:


> The Sun Ra Arkestra (1990)- Retrospect
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=DsKDbuCsTkk
> 
> You also get to hear Ra talk, which is a great treat in and of itself.




Wow, that was the most far out interview with a musician I think I've ever heard! "...I'm trying to get the planet ready for space-beings, because they are sure to land soon." :huh: 

I'll never forget the first time I ever heard Sun Ra... it was on an old Saturday Night Live episode from like '76. I was like 13 or 14, and that cat blew my mind completely! 

And you know, I really miss that show "Night Music" with Dave Sanborn. I'd actually forgotten about that program until recently... they really used to have some dynamite guest musicians on there!


----------



## William (Oct 13, 2007)

Do you know of a good video of Coltrane doing "A Love Supreme"?

William 




LJ Rock said:


> Wow, that was the most far out interview with a musician I think I've ever heard! "...I'm trying to get the planet ready for space-beings, because they are sure to land soon." :huh:
> 
> I'll never forget the first time I ever heard Sun Ra... it was on an old Saturday Night Live episode from like '76. I was like 13 or 14, and that cat blew my mind completely!
> 
> And you know, I really miss that show "Night Music" with Dave Sanborn. I'd actually forgotten about that program until recently... they really used to have some dynamite guest musicians on there!


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 13, 2007)

William said:


> Do you know of a good video of Coltrane doing "A Love Supreme"?
> 
> William



sadly no. it would appear that there isn't a lot of surviving footage out there of Trane playing A Love Supreme. Seems hard to believe, but then again a lot of archival footage and recordings of great jazz has been lost over the years. 

Found this little short clip on You Tube:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=92T4DQqQApE

It would be interesting to see what else is out there.


----------



## Michelle (Oct 13, 2007)

Snibbity_Diggity! said:


> Does Astrud Gilberto count?
> 
> The Girl From Ipanema http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRe5v8P2xu4


 
You bet she does.

Here's the original jazz thread in The Lounge.

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22585&highlight=jazz


----------



## Jes (Oct 15, 2007)

Michelle said:


> You bet she does.
> 
> Here's the original jazz thread in The Lounge.
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22585&highlight=jazz



I will see your visit to Ipanema, and raise you a night in tunisia:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_v7mUGoKDc&mode=related&search=
it's all crash-y sounding! and then Lee Morgan steps up.


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 15, 2007)

Can this threat include "Nu Jazz" and remixes?..


----------



## Jes (Oct 15, 2007)

Australian Lord said:


> Can this threat include "Nu Jazz" and remixes?..



I believe LJ said it was for all comers!


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh wow!!!

I just found "Gling Gló" (the jazz band) featuring Björk Gudmundsdottir. :bow: 

and the youtube song is Gling Gló 

I own the cd and it is very good, I think.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjMPKb2p-PM


----------



## Jes (Oct 19, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cTUDyyFSTU

Dang, that white cat with the long ears can really play!


----------



## ActionPif (Oct 19, 2007)

Two new additions from my own personal viewing:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=na_3r_bf5gA

Ornette Coleman Quartet (an early incarnation of his Primetime Group)- "School Work"

-If you dig Ornette, you'll probably dig this. If you don't dig the man, you're probbaly not a fan.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTSOjbp0Hs0

A Looney Toons Cartoon entitled "Three Little Bops"

-Really freaking amusing.


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 8, 2007)

Just figured I'd give a little life to this thread... here is a nice remix I found of "Lift Off" by Groove Collective, one of my favorite acid-jazz groups from the 90s. The vocals are by Vinia Mojica, a great session singer from New York who is probably best known for her work with A Tribe Called Quest and De La Soul. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5JI3EIJefk 

And for good measure, some Brand New Heavies, "Forever" and "Dream Come True"  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pa-Z06P8Ugo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuCzGzx5uW8


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 8, 2007)

Snibbity_Diggity! said:


> Does Astrud Gilberto count?
> 
> The Girl From Ipanema http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRe5v8P2xu4



Love her VERVE Diva CD. A good jazz clip is Louis Armstrong and Dizzy Gillespie on the Jackie Gleason show playing UMBRELLA MAN.


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 13, 2007)

*Art Blakey and the Jazz Messengers - "Moanin'"* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4noNAphDFA8 

A short clip of Blakey's classic line up from 1962. It's a great clip, too bad it's not longer. 

Here is a longer clip of Blakey in 1989 playing a great arrangement of the same tune, in celebration of his 70th birthday: 

Part 1 -
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Udn8YeR40I

Part 2 - 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZ1QFF3lF7I

And for the hell of it, here is a killin' version of Jimmy Smith doing it on the Hammond: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYosYlqiBOk


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 13, 2007)

Jazz is really good stuff. I might look for some links when I get a chance. It's been awhile since I've listened though. I remember this one group called "Kilauea" that has some good hits I liked. I'm a big electronic fan too, and it isn't uncommon for me to listen hybrids. I was listening to some good electro jazz today: Good stuff.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 13, 2007)

*head asplodes*

Ok, I'm in love with this forum now. 

I'm a Jazz freak.
Mostly Hard Bop.
Love Miles Davis, John Coltrane, Bill Evans, Charles Mingus, Thelonious Monk, Lennie Tristano and so many more.

But less on vintage Jazz... is anybody here a fan of the contemporary Jazz king, John Zorn?
I am such a huge fan of his work.
Naked City. <3


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 13, 2007)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> *head asplodes*
> 
> Ok, I'm in love with this forum now.
> 
> ...



right on!  

I dig Zorn a lot... I used to have a recording of the John Zorn Masada _Alef_ album back in college. Very cool, innovative stuff! I haven't heard it in years though... you ever get down with any Arthur Blythe or James Blood Ulmer?


----------



## mejix (Nov 13, 2007)

i feel funky tonight

irakere 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31z1hn-Vf0A
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uRdFN-bE2A

fela kuti
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-SQH94Pifc


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 13, 2007)

LJ Rock said:


> right on!
> 
> I dig Zorn a lot... I used to have a recording of the John Zorn Masada _Alef_ album back in college. Very cool, innovative stuff! I haven't heard it in years though... you ever get down with any Arthur Blythe or James Blood Ulmer?



Masada is great too! Bar Kokhba is a masterpiece!
Though Naked City will forever be my favorite Zorn group.
That guy has such a creative mind. I love how he can write such lovely music then go all wild and write something like Six Litanies For Heliogabalus that's like heavier than any Metal I've heard.

I haven't heard the two you mentioned though, I'll be sure to check them out!


----------



## Snibbity_Diggity! (Nov 13, 2007)

snuggletiger said:


> Love her VERVE Diva CD. A good jazz clip is Louis Armstrong and Dizzy Gillespie on the Jackie Gleason show playing UMBRELLA MAN.


Yeah I really like her stuff too. Though I was only just recently introduced to her.


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 27, 2007)

I've been really feeling his stuff lately, check it out: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHaU6I3onPc 

He's got a great sound, and he plays the hell outa that horn! Anyone else into him?


----------



## t3h_n00b (Nov 27, 2007)

LJ Rock said:


> great clip from the 70s of Braxton playing Coltrane's _Impressions_....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0o0AYFRFX7g



Hehe, he's one of my professors. I saw him walking around campus yesterday. I've taken 2 courses with him thus far. He's a MacArthur Fellow now.


----------



## t3h_n00b (Nov 27, 2007)

you have to watch these to believe them.

Stanley Jordan - Autumn Leaves
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeXQz_k20YI

Stanley Jordan - Stairwat to Heaven
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjXN3OLgoqs

Allan Holdsworth - Proto Cosmos
http://youtube.com/watch?v=uJF5zB7YcXc

Greg Howe - Giant Steps
http://youtube.com/watch?v=2_BPZNMLXVs
http://youtube.com/watch?v=6kkv4zswUN4

Screaming Headless Torsos - Word To Herb
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nHc5oqbFyw


----------



## Butterbelly (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm definitely a jazz lover at heart. I've had the chance to meet some amazing jazz artists throughout the years, and also played with a couple.


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 27, 2007)

t3h_n00b said:


> Hehe, he's one of my professors. I saw him walking around campus yesterday. I've taken 2 courses with him thus far. He's a MacArthur Fellow now.



He teaches over at Berklee, right? What do you play, man?


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 27, 2007)

Butterbelly said:


> I'm definitely a jazz lover at heart. I've had the chance to meet some amazing jazz artists throughout the years, and also played with a couple.



cool, another musician.  What do you play? I'm mainly keyboards and percussion myself.


----------



## t3h_n00b (Nov 27, 2007)

LJ Rock said:


> He teaches over at Berklee, right? What do you play, man?



No, he teaches at Wesleyan and I play the guitar. He's a really...interesting teacher to say the least. His whole approach to the study of music is so different than anything most people ever get a chance to study and one can't help but be overtaken by his genius.


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 27, 2007)

t3h_n00b said:


> No, he teaches at Wesleyan and I play the guitar. He's a really...interesting teacher to say the least. His whole approach to the study of music is so different than anything most people ever get a chance to study and one can't help but be overtaken by his genius.



Yes, he is very impressive... especially considering how _young_ he is. He plays like a man with decades of experience.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 28, 2007)

LJ Rock said:


> Yes, he is very impressive... especially considering how _young_ he is. He plays like a man with decades of experience.



Um, he was born in '45. :blush: You're talking about Anthony Braxton, right? 

View attachment 450px-Anthony_braxton_5268134w.jpg


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 28, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Um, he was born in '45. :blush: You're talking about Anthony Braxton, right?



No sir, we were talking about trumpeter Christian Scott... one of the new young lions out there today (see my post just a few back.)

I first heard of him when a good drummer friend of mine got a gig doing some tour dates with him. Since that time it seems like I keep running into his name everywhere, and every track I've heard from him has been bangin'! I don't have his CD, but I am thinking that I may have add that to my X-Mas list.  

Something I read recently, apparently he is the nephew of saxophonist Donald Harrison Jr. Far out! 

Props on the Braxton pic, Santa. Good to see the man is still kickin' it!  

View attachment Cscott02.JPG


----------



## t3h_n00b (Nov 29, 2007)

LJ Rock said:


> No sir, we were talking about trumpeter Christian Scott... one of the new young lions out there today (see my post just a few back.)
> 
> I first heard of him when a good drummer friend of mine got a gig doing some tour dates with him. Since that time it seems like I keep running into his name everywhere, and every track I've heard from him has been bangin'! I don't have his CD, but I am thinking that I may have add that to my X-Mas list.
> 
> ...



We weren't? I was totally talking about Braxton.


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 29, 2007)

t3h_n00b said:


> We weren't? I was totally talking about Braxton.



My bad. I misunderstood.


----------



## William (Nov 30, 2007)

Heard this on NPR Fresh Air


http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=16735541

Dewey Redman is Joshua Redman's Father.

Formerly long out-of-print, The Struggle Continues became a cult classic of many jazz record collectors.

This is a great reissue!!

William


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 3, 2007)

William said:


> Heard this on NPR Fresh Air
> 
> 
> http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=16735541
> ...



That is a great re-issue.... I hadn't even heard about Dewey's passing until now. Glad we have such a great work to remember him by! 

Thanks for the info, Will.


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 8, 2008)

For those who love the classics of Salsa and Latin jazz.... one of the all time greatest! 

*"Cobarde" * 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iS1LbYyiU70&feature=related 

*"Puerto Rico"* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HbCt6nXsv4&feature=related 

Vaya!


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 28, 2008)

_**bump-ditty-bump-da-bump-da-bump-POW!**_ 

Gonna try one last time revive my little jazz thread here before I give up and just let it die a dignified and jazzified death.  

Some stuff I've been listening to lately: a recent release by pianist Cyrus Chestnut called _Cyrus Plays Elvis_. The title is self explanatory, and there are some lovely modern-jazz renditions of the deceased rock and roller's most memorable numbers on here, exquisitely executed by Chestnut's magnificent trio. One highlight in particular I am especially fond of is his version of _Love Me Tender_ (or _Aura Lee_ as it was previously known.) Cyrus takes this beautiful, timeless melody and transforms it into something ethereal with clever reharmonization and swinging jazz-waltz feel.

Check it out: 







http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000VAQX5A/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Also, a rediscovery of an old favorite: clarinetist Eddie Daniels recorded a song back in the 80's called _Dreaming_ which has long been a personal favorite of mine. I haven't heard it in years, but just recently downloaded _The Eddie Daniels Collection_ off of iTunes. It is really wonderful to hear this beautiful melody once again. If you are at all a fan of jazz clarinet I highly recommend it.


----------



## mejix (Mar 4, 2008)

didn't know this coltrane tune until today. somewhat similar to "giant steps" but still nice. 


*


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 5, 2008)

mejix said:


> didn't know this coltrane tune until today. somewhat similar to "giant steps" but still nice.
> 
> 
> *



Oh my gosh, yes... "Central Park West" is a beautiful ballad from Trane, one of my personal favorites from him. One of a number of tunes he based around the II-V-I changes found in "Giant Steps." Great tune, mejix... thanks for posting!


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 14, 2008)

Found a video clip of Willie the Lion Smith in England basically demonstrating the history of Jazz piano from the days of ragtime to stride to some modern methods of playing. Very good program and demonstrates how the Lion entertained while educating the audience.


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 14, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> Found a video clip of Willie the Lion Smith in England basically demonstrating the history of Jazz piano from the days of ragtime to stride to some modern methods of playing. Very good program and demonstrates how the Lion entertained while educating the audience.



Sweet! Is this the clip here? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCug5HG9jLg 

Fantastic clip here, with Billy Taylor and _The Duke!_ Three giants of jazz piano in one clip... far out man!


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 14, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7LGuW5kgZ0 
There's 6 parts to this show. Part 5 Lion Smith plays a great rendition of Nagaskai.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 15, 2008)

Love the clip of Willie The Lion Smith. 

Here's another

David Frost Show: Billy Taylor-Duke Ellington and Willie The Lion Smith 
playing Peridido

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCug5HG9jLg&feature=related





snuggletiger said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7LGuW5kgZ0
> There's 6 parts to this show. Part 5 Lion Smith plays a great rendition of Nagaskai.


----------



## Wagimawr (May 30, 2008)

t3h_n00b said:


> you have to watch these to believe them.
> 
> Stanley Jordan - Autumn Leaves
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeXQz_k20YI
> ...


Just checked this guy out today.

HOLY FUCK. Guitarists, take note; at no point does Jordan ever touch the string with a pick - it's ALL tapping.

*angstangstangstangstwristdamn I suck*


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 1, 2008)

**bump** 

I just found this wonderful footage of Coltrane doing _Every Time We Say Goodbye_ on YouTube today, and I just had to post it here. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tjlz3DYmTw 

Maybe we can breath some life back into the jazz thread.


----------



## mejix (Sep 23, 2009)

my "favorite song of all time" of this week:

blame it on my youth as sung by chet baker towards the end of his career.


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZO1uMjz3n3w

Diz and Louis having a session together. DIg Junior Mance singing at the piano.


----------



## mejix (Sep 23, 2009)

snuggletiger said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZO1uMjz3n3w
> 
> Diz and Louis having a session together. DIg Junior Mance singing at the piano.



thanks for posting. looks like armstrong is trying to test dizzy. wish they could've played longer!


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 26, 2009)

A twist on some Duke Ellington.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6Be4UjV2jA
Mind = blown.


----------



## mejix (Sep 26, 2009)

the brad mehldau trio plays radiohead



*


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 8, 2009)

Wagimawr said:


> A twist on some Duke Ellington.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6Be4UjV2jA
> Mind = blown.



I like the video interesing how they mix the Duke with Beyonce. 

Now we have to also pay homage to Max Fliescher- so many of the great (pre Hays Code)Betty Boop cartoons would feature many of the Jazz Stars of the 1930's. You can think of these cartoons as the "MTV" clips of it's day. Of course we must also acknowledge the racial message of the cartoons and sadly the movies during this period.


*You compare the movements of Cab Calloway to the cartoon Characters via the Fliescher "Rotoscope" technique*







Cab Calloway (Minne the Moocher) 






*The Great Satchmo - Belting "I'll be Glad When You're Dead you Rascal You" (1932) *


Betty Boop with Louis Armstrong(1932)

Now at 3:49 is Satchmo saying "You M_F'er Boy". Who knew "Gangsta Satchmo" - and Depression Era Sentence Enhancers :happy: Now many debate that Satchmo is not cursing-but, you'll have to listen and make your own opinions ... :happy: 

Also at 4:25 what does the Hebrew Symbol on the Koko the Clown's Speedometer mean?


----------



## hillking12 (Oct 10, 2009)

u guys should check out west montgomery playing impressions originally written by the late great john coltrane. its stunnig how fast he plays with only his thumb


----------



## Tanuki (Oct 10, 2009)

I absolutely Love Jazz...

I mostly listen to older recordings, the classics, I adore delving into the back catalog of people like Coltrane... because though I love it i have rarely been exposed to 99.9% or whats out there, I mean, My Dad is into jazz, but he got me into other genres like Blues and Prog rock, but Jazz for me its like a whole alien universe of music for me to explore, its staggering, mind blowing ... incredible, I also have a soft spot for the 70s I'm a big Jaco Pastorius fan and got into a lot of artists from this era by listaning to peole he played with

Been listening to a lot of different recordings of Sweet Sue, Just You lately, I think I'm going to go do that now ^.^


----------



## mejix (Mar 22, 2010)

ronnie foster's "mystic brew".

vijay iyer's "galang"


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Mar 22, 2010)

Two words...
Charlie Hunter


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 29, 2010)

Atomic Cocktail - Big Cheese and the Jive Rats

And what is an Atomic Cocktail... 

*ATOMIC COCKTAIL *
*Ingredients: 
 2 oz. grapefruit juice 
 2 oz. pineapple juice 
 1/2 oz. Galliano 
 1 oz. Plymouth Gin 
Mixing instructions: 
Mix in a highball glass 2/3rds filled with ice. *


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 20, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmpyZN44BlY[/ame]

*
Art Tatum*


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jan 9, 2016)

I don't have any clips to share right now but I just listened to an ART BLAKEY AND THE JAZZ MESSENGERS LP the other night and it was glorious...I forget which one though but they're all wonderful.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks for resurrecting this wonderful old thread. I mentioned on another such thread (instrumental music) that half the fun is the nostalgia of seeing the contributions from people long gone or dead - and rising to "those thrilling days of yesteryear". Some of you will remember that as part of the intro to the radio version of "The Lone Ranger".

I have a strong liking for jazz, as I do for many types of music, but to claim I love it would imply a depth of knowledge that I can't pretend to.

To be something of a participant in this thread, I offer you Irv Williams. Irv is now (in 2016) 96 years old and still plays his tenor sax every Friday at the Dakota Emporium of Jazz in Minneapolis. At the link you will find an interview with Irv, featuring comments and cuts of Dakota performances.

Until about five years ago, I was an admirer of Irv's and knew him to talk to. We bought his CDs whenever a new one was available, keeping some for ourselves and giving the rest away, either to people who had little acquaintance with jazz, or to those that loved jazz of Irv's style. When I turned 75, we threw a pretty good birthday party. I told Irv that he would provide much of the entertainment via his CDs. He turned to me and said "Why don't you invite me too?" I was flabbergasted but gulped and replied, "Why of course." He came, with his sax and one of his sidemen, and played for hours, with the occasional break.

The whole event is one long precious memory but one moment in particular stands out. My older son was up from Arizona, bringing his wife and intensely curious 4 y.o. (at that time) son. Little Finn spend many minutes staring into the bell of Irv's sax, trying to figure out where the music was coming from. It is a memory that I have shared with Irv many times since. Alas! The only pictures we have of that moment are those in our minds.

Since then, we have been to each other's parties several times. I once asked Irv if he would play at my funeral. He said "Sure, if you will dance at mine!" I saw him recently at the Dakota and told him "Irv, you had better keep playing because I haven't learned to dance yet."

It is my pleasure and great honor to be able to call him a friend.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 10, 2016)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Thanks for resurrecting this wonderful old thread. I mentioned on another such thread (instrumental music) that half the fun is the nostalgia of seeing the contributions from people long gone or dead - and rising to "those thrilling days of yesteryear". Some of you will remember that as part of the intro to the radio version of "The Lone Ranger".
> 
> I have a strong liking for jazz, as I do for many types of music, but to claim I love it would imply a depth of knowledge that I can't pretend to.
> 
> ...




He plays phenomenally well! Nice near 30 minute excerpt about Irv playing on his sax right there on the link! Wonderful share, sir Tai!


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 16, 2016)

I'm really happy to see that this thread is still going!  

Right now I am listening to the Pharoah Sanders album Thembi on Spotify. If you're not familiar with it, check out the link here: 

https://open.spotify.com/album/4Dz5vD2zfKr8OVtIgpcWOy

Very cool stuff, kind of a nice transitional work from the wild avant guard free jazz movement of the 60s to the cooled-out electric funk jazz of the 70s. I'm particularly fond of the opening track Astral Traveling. Enjoy.  

View attachment pharoah_sanders-thembi.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 8, 2017)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHC3M7KL2ns[/ame]


----------

